# Driver for PCI System Management Bus



## shempdevil (Aug 29, 2004)

I recently performed a clean install of Windows 98SE...I wiped my hard drive and started fresh. Thanks to everyone who helped me with my previous problems!!!!!

I have configured everything except "PCI System Management Bus", and "PCI Communications Device".

I found the following info in the manual that came with my barebones system that I bought a couple years ago.
As far as I can tell I have the following hardware:

Pentium 4 F845DA Mainboard
ATX Form factor
Intel 82845(MCH)+ 82801(ICH2) Chipset

I have 2 CDs and I have unsuccessfully tried to pull the drivers for the PCI Sys Mgt Bus and PCI Communication Device off of these CDs during Plug and Play. 

Can anyone give me some guidance???


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ shempdevil
Go to 'device manager and see if there are yellow circles with a "!" inside it. If there is for these two items you mentioned, then the PCI BUS Management driver should be on your Win98SE CD. Choose 'update drivers' in 'device manager' for that item and insert the win98 CD.
For the 'communication device' this may be a modem or network adapter. If it is onboard(integrated into your motherboard) then the driver should be on your mobo CD. If it is an add-on card, you will have to determine what make and model number it is and google for the driver. You may ask in the 'driver' forum if you cannot find it.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## shempdevil (Aug 29, 2004)

There is no mention of the PCI system mgt bus in my Device Manager.
But it comes up every time I reboot.


----------

